# Tell us about your current crush



## NightinGale

Fodera's thread got me thinking...tell us a little about your current crush? This topic has probably been posted before but, hey, it's ten o'clock at night and I'm bored.

My current crush is actually someone I haven't talk to in a while. I used to work with him until he temporarily left for college. He'll be back this summer. He looks like Andy Garcia who played "Vincent" in Godfather III. I just saw that movie so I'm thinking about this guy a lot. He had such gorgeous brown eyes. I can't wait until he comes back so I can drool over him.


----------



## Nyx

As pointless as my previous ones...


----------



## QuietCoral

hehe nyx i know how you feel


----------



## lonesomeboy

For me its this girl at work. shes a PA/receptionist (why r all PA's so hot? lol). She just started and I havent even talked to her, but she smiled my way when I held the door for her and said a big THANK you, and I think she also caught me staring at her. She is a 10 out of 10 in terms of looks. WAY way Way out of my league, and like every guy in my department has an eye for her.


----------



## ColdFury

Unfortunately don't have any


----------



## mismac

.


----------



## Qolselanu

Ah my crush. I am so attracted to her. I remember times when I forced myself to talk to her and times when she suprised me by starting talking to me herself. Haha, I would lose usually concentration, tremble, turn red, and stay red for at least 5 minutes. Well, maybe it wasn't that bad. But she can sure make me nervous. Out of six classes I have four of them with her, so I see her quite a bit. 

Too bad I have SA and too bad she has a boyfriend already.


----------



## macready

beautiful hippy chick in my poetry class. it's weird, you know? all semester (and throughout my life) i thought beauty was beyond my grasp. and then we hung out on the last day of class and i don't know what else to say. there's a place between the eyes and the words when you just know that you can connect with someone... she's leaving in a week.

sayonara.
wish i had more balls. and a more outgoing personality.



stellar said:


> I kinda have a crush on someone on this board :hide


 dude, go for it... don't make the mistake of waiting like i did.


----------



## Carbon Breather

I have always had kind of a crush on Cindy Crawford. I like older women :eyes


----------



## living in darkness

...


----------



## John_K

a coworker. i wasn't attracted to her when i started working. but she's the only person around my age who i regularly have contact with, so maybe it's a proximity thing.


----------



## Redox

uh a dude from band. He's really nice. I try to talk to him, but I always end up doing something that doesn't improve my chances to get to know him better.


----------



## michaelg

what Fodera thread?

well the girl I'm pretty interested in never initiates conversations with me, so each time I start talking to her it's harder and less likely I'll do it again.


----------



## Rozy

:fall well, my current crush is a brother from my girlfiend. I was under the illusion, that there was something going on, but I'm not completely sure. I really really don't understand the terminology nowadays. Are we dating, a couple, sex buddies?? So confused. And it's stressing me out, maybe because of the fact that I have never been so smitten (well, in love) with someone.. Desperate and ecstatic at the same time. But as always, it will pass, or maybe, just maybe turn out to something good. But I'm really loosing my optimism. :mum 
:thanks to everyone, it really helps in a way to went out.. or tell your issues to total strangers.. Me like


----------



## archaic

I feel like I should have a crush on my boyfriend, but I don't. At least he got me to quit having a huge crush on my friend's brother. :stu


----------



## tewstroke

Hmmm I have a crush on this girl that goes to my school, she use to be in one of my classes but she changed her schedule. I rarely get to see her now, never have talked to her. But when I was around her she was so nice and sweet, not to mention gorgeous, uhhh so yeah I may never get to see her again after this school year ends because I may have to transfer schools, ouch.


----------



## Zephyr

ColdFury said:


> Unfortunately don't have any


Same, but I would say it's fortunate. Anyway, I'm not the type to get crushes.


----------



## scairy

I don't think I get crushes anymore. I've lately had more of a feeling like, what's the point in having a crush it's not like anything relationshipwise is going to form with this stranger. Maybe I'll post back if this changes. Usually I only see a person once though anyway.


----------



## Equisgurl

Hmm, now that I think about it, I had a bit of a silly crush on my sisters boyfriend when we first met, now he's more like a brother :lol


----------



## VelvetElvis

I don't know if I can say I have a "crush" on anyone anymore-those types of things only exist to screw people up-but there is usually at least one or two girls in my class (they're small classes) I'm attracted to in particular, but since I don't talk to girls I don't know, it's difficult to develop an overwhelming attraction to any of them. There are a couple of girls in my dorm area who are always nice and smiling, but I've pretty much picked up on the fact that they're only nice to me because they're nice to just about everyone else. 

There's this gothy-looking (can't really think of a better term :um ) in my Film Studies class that I guess you could say I sort of like, but I don't plan on communicating with her or looking her in the eye anytime soon. That's how souls get stolen.... :hide


----------



## salty

i have an on-and-off crush on my close friend/roommate, but i wish i didn't. i've tried everything and she's just not interested, but i keep trying anyway. i let her take up all of my time and energy for a while, then i give up on her for a bit, and then go back again for some reason. it's emotionally draining, but i can't help it. luckily my lease is up in june and i'm planning on moving in with one of my parents, so hopefully it will fade away with her not being around all the time...

(or she'll realize how awesome i am when i'm gone, but i think that's just wishful thinking) :rain


----------



## mismac

.


----------



## Babygirly

living in darkness said:


> stellar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda have a crush on someone on this board :hide
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. ops :um
> 
> :hide
Click to expand...

...whoa i am not the only one! ;P

Er..there is always someone on SAS, i look forward to reading their posts.. yes, i have had a few 'crushes'..... never made a peep about it tho ;P A couple of guys i thought were good lookin'. and another - I mean he just REALLY stands out to me..always has. Never talked with him, tho. Or seen his pic?? ;P OK I will say NO more. xP *blush*


----------



## Argo

Rozy said:


> well, my current crush is a brother from my girlfiend. I was under the illusion, that there was something going on, but I'm not completely sure. I really really don't understand the terminology nowadays. Are we dating, a couple, sex buddies??


If you're having sex I would think it's pretty serious. There shouldn't be any terminology confusion about that. If he's wanting to say it isn't, then I wonder about him: here we'd call him a user.


----------



## Argo

I haven't had a crush on anyone since late last year.


----------



## Lonelyguy

I don't allow myself to develop crushes anymore, they've never led anywhere for me. I've never had a girl return those feelings toward me so I spare myself the pain of rejection by forcing myself not to become infatuated with someone.


----------



## C3P0

My crushes are never interested in me, and are always dismissed.


----------



## VelvetElvis

C3P0 said:


> My crushes are never interested in me, and are always dismissed.


Indeed-that's my situation. Ah well.


----------



## Rozy

If you're having sex I would think it's pretty serious. There shouldn't be any terminology confusion about that. If he's wanting to say it isn't, then I wonder about him: here we'd call him a user.[/quote]

Well, he wondered about that.. so I really don't know what to think. Except that he's a user :afr Well, I'll call him, and sort things out.. Probably. Or I'll just suffer ;-)

But thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Drella

I think I have a mild infatuation with a guy at school who I think used to like me. It was really creepy the way he used to stare at me, and it made me feel uncomfortable. I thought he was a little annoying, but he _is_ really hot. The kind of person I would never even dream of actually being able to date -thin, muscular, perfectly groomed hair, and extremely intelligent. Physically, I thought my only prospects would have 4 arms and would be suffering from elephantitus. I don't know if he actually liked me, but he made it obvious that he stared at me. When he first spoke to me he said "You don't talk a lot do you? I'm not used to that," I just shrugged and said something to the extent of "not much." He just... stopped looking at me after that. No more turning around backwards during lectures every 15 seconds to watch me. I see him around, but I receive little more than a glance. Friday, he leaned across a table to look at me, but I know that _he_ knows I'm a weirdo. He probably didn't realize that the person he saw was me at first.


----------



## Kardax

I am crush-free... but I don't have much of a choice...

1. I'm not a student. So can't have crushes on classmates (or teachers...).
2. All my co-workers are married.
3. Don't really know anyone outside of work.

I think option number 3 is the only realistically fixable one, but I still have to figure out the best way to solve it... I need something I enjoy doing and also gives me the opportunity to meet people...

-Ryan


----------



## scairy

scairy said:


> I don't think I get crushes anymore. I've lately had more of a feeling like, what's the point in having a crush it's not like anything relationshipwise is going to form with this stranger. Maybe I'll post back if this changes. Usually I only see a person once though anyway.


Well I was wrong. A gal in one of my classes. When classes started I found her physically attractive but no real crush. She made eye contact a few times with me, ofcourse I'd look away and then she stopped paying attention and I stopped paying attention to her.

Someone brings up politics and let's just say my views are a huge minority in my area. Back when I wasn't so bad I'd fight the whole class and th teacher in high school and junior college but I just can't do it anymore. It seems like a hopeless fight now and anxiety occurs now. Anyway basically this lady brings it up in class I role my eyes and the class seems to celebrate it. I fealt like saying something but didn't. Then that girl brought up the point of view that I have and basically took on the whole class, making them look like fools that didn't do their research. The only other person that I've seen do this is me in my classes.

Unfortunately that was a major turn on for me. This girl's an independent bas ***. I had a chance to go approach her at the break during the class and I could have easily started a conversation asking where she got the info and so on. It's a little late to try bringing it up now. And I'm sure this will play over and over in my head now even thought there is nothing I can do about it at this point. Amazing how someones personality has so much to do with attraction. Some will disagree but this is something I've learned. There have been people that I didn't find attractive and after knowing them a while your view changes.


----------



## SupportiveGF

I have a huge crush on my boyfriend. He's the sweetest most compassionate, supportive man I've ever met. He isn't a GQ model, but I find him very sexy and I can't keep my hands off him. He's cute, and funny, and we have so much fun together. I love how he gives me the attention no other guy would. All I have to do is walk in the room and see his face light up (and sometimes his jaw drop). he's sappy like a girl and will jump on the couch and tackle me after yelling "CUDDLES!". He tells me my hair smells good and that he missed me, and that he's more comfortable with me than with any other person he's known. We were friends, the FWB, and now we are just completely smitten with each other. He is moving in with me in 13 days! 

I think I'll keep him. <3


----------



## estse

I have a crush on a new girl at work.

She knows my name and says it now and again. :mushy


----------



## thecurerules

I don't have a crush at the moment. Thank god!


----------



## Softy785

i'm sure there are a lot of guys on this forum that if i took the time to get to know would be totally crushworthy


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att

Current crush is a girl in my web design class, algebra, and study hall. We are pretty much on opposites sides of our schools social ladder, but she is the only person that actually talks to me in any class. Oh, and I kind of liked her before I even had her in any classes. I don't think I will ever get the balls to do anything about it.

Oh, and one person on this board I like.


----------



## cakesniffer

thecurerules said:


> I don't have a crush at the moment. Thank god!


----------



## salty

i have no crush now, and i'm excited about that! :banana


----------



## SoulAssasins

It's weird cause my current crush right now is a girl that I met on this very website. To me not only is she cute she's really smart,she's always telling me about how she gets A's and B's in her classes and even though I do feel envy to me the feel of being proud of her and happy for her motivates me to do well myself. I really wish I could meet her.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

she has hair
she has S.A.
she has two eyes
she doesn't have a scrotum
she's awesome


----------



## NightinGale

Scrub Ducky said:


> she doesn't have a scrotum


But what if she does?


----------



## VelvetElvis

NightinGale said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't have a scrotum
> 
> 
> 
> But what if she does?
Click to expand...

You can't be too careful.


----------



## scairy

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I think I have a mild infatuation with a guy at school who I think used to like me. It was really creepy the way he used to stare at me, and it made me feel uncomfortable. I thought he was a little annoying, but he _is_ really hot. The kind of person I would never even dream of actually being able to date -thin, muscular, perfectly groomed hair, and extremely intelligent. Physically, I thought my only prospects would have 4 arms and would be suffering from elephantitus. I don't know if he actually liked me, but he made it obvious that he stared at me. When he first spoke to me he said "You don't talk a lot do you? I'm not used to that," I just shrugged and said something to the extent of "not much." He just... stopped looking at me after that. No more turning around backwards during lectures every 15 seconds to watch me. I see him around, but I receive little more than a glance. Friday, he leaned across a table to look at me, but I know that _he_ knows I'm a weirdo. He probably didn't realize that the person he saw was me at first.


Well for him to try and talk to you he must have liked you. I've come to realize that I'm not looked at because I'm attractive. If I ever got guts part of my revenge would be hitting on those that keep checking me out for negative reasons.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky

NightinGale said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> she doesn't have a scrotum
> 
> 
> 
> But what if she does?
Click to expand...

She's so cool I would be willing to look past it. As the old saying goes, you can't judge a book by its nutsack.


----------



## darkangel

My crush, as everyone knows :lol is my manager at work. My _married_ manager at work.


----------



## scairy

scairy said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I get crushes anymore. I've lately had more of a feeling like, what's the point in having a crush it's not like anything relationshipwise is going to form with this stranger. Maybe I'll post back if this changes. Usually I only see a person once though anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was wrong. A gal in one of my classes. When classes started I found her physically attractive but no real crush. She made eye contact a few times with me, ofcourse I'd look away and then she stopped paying attention and I stopped paying attention to her.
> 
> Someone brings up politics and let's just say my views are a huge minority in my area. Back when I wasn't so bad I'd fight the whole class and th teacher in high school and junior college but I just can't do it anymore. It seems like a hopeless fight now and anxiety occurs now. Anyway basically this lady brings it up in class I role my eyes and the class seems to celebrate it. I fealt like saying something but didn't. Then that girl brought up the point of view that I have and basically took on the whole class, making them look like fools that didn't do their research. The only other person that I've seen do this is me in my classes.
> 
> Unfortunately that was a major turn on for me. This girl's an independent bas ***. I had a chance to go approach her at the break during the class and I could have easily started a conversation asking where she got the info and so on. It's a little late to try bringing it up now. And I'm sure this will play over and over in my head now even thought there is nothing I can do about it at this point. Amazing how someones personality has so much to do with attraction. Some will disagree but this is something I've learned. There have been people that I didn't find attractive and after knowing them a while your view changes.
Click to expand...

I figured I'd give a pointless update, help releave the frustration. This girl ended up sitting next to me during the final. The crazy part was she was even more attractive the closer she got. She had asked before class if anyone had an extra test booklet and I happened to have one. She was goint to pay for it but I told her there was no need and then instead of sitting in her typical location she sat down next to me. Then there was some small talk (I'm actually surprised I was able to make sentences. I guess a gift I have is I can't help but smile; it's automatic so I'm sure I was smiling during the whole conversation. She kept running her fingers through her hair during the test :fall (which is a weakness for me); more than likely her hair was just getting in the way. As she left she thanked me again for the scantron and I should have told her to wait outside for me or just should have turned in the test (I aced the class so I didn't need to answer the final question) instead I said your welcome and let her leave. :mum I would have skipped school if I was her and gone straight into modeling.


----------



## estse

My current crush is someone online who doesn't know me.

The "doesn't know me" part is true for all my crushes.


----------



## tewstroke

^ummm yeah me too.

Me too, Scairy, I love hair stroking :lol


----------



## GraceLikeRain

He's caring, intelligent, and all that good stuff.  :hide


----------



## DeusExMachina

My last one was a co-worker. I think she left the company though, so in time, I might get my mind back.


----------



## pyramidsong

I have a few, but my main crush is my ex whom I coldly dumped a few months back. Karma's a ******, eh? :fall


----------



## scairy

pyramidsong said:


> I have a few, but my main crush is my ex whom I coldly dumped a few months back. Karma's a ******, eh? :fall


Did he treat you badly, cheat on you or was it just the SA that caused you to do it?


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better

He is amazingly GORGEOUS.... like you look at him and you are just frozen. I have gone out with him a few times, and am going out with him in 2 days for dinner, but deep down I know I am just wasting my time and nothing is going to happen. He is a very social person and I am not so (getting better, but still). Whoever dates me has to know that I am the kind of person to settle down with, not party with. He knows this but he still wants to party and stuff.... but I can always keep hope that when he wants to settle with someone great, he will grab me up!!

He is still talking to me, going out with me every once in a while and keeps in contact with me so I guess I must be good enough to keep. I can only hope and keep wishing.


----------



## GaryUranga

dont have any atm, though my biggest crush was this girl from school, I liked her for like 4 years? I kind of still do :lol if I saw her again Id probably like her again, basically all of the changes Ive ever done have been because of who I wanted to be for her [/cheesyness]


----------



## RMJS

My crush at this moment... I met her at a party; we both got really drunk, we danced a lot, we laughed a lot...

The next day when we were both sober we got to talking. Turns out she's 24 working on her major. I asked her if she'd like to date and she said I was too young :sigh 

I still keep in contact with her though. Hopefully, I'm subtly persuading her to think otherwise :tiptoe


----------



## Babygirly

.... the only guy i ever knew IRL to have SA.. my ex-Bf's friend.

met him about 3 years ago, i think.

i havent seen him in at least 1.5 years.... it was [un]fourtunate i found his myspace and photos of him...... *sigh* and he's single *bigger sigh*

as someone else said.. 'i feel like i should have a crush on my boyfriend..."

let's see... he's tall..... my gods, he's tall. 6'3. maybe. when i first met him he had this shaggy hair it was slighty curly and these huge sideburns. so damn fine. in his current pics it's shorter...but still got the honkin' sideburns. and those eyes. so big. like some kinda steel blue/green colour..

he's taletend. musically wise. and he's definitely got a distinct personality. but he can be silly/goofy.. which was sucha turn-on..

i never would have guessed he had SA. and. uhm, and he's a butcher. HAHA..


----------



## ott

She's a friend of a friend, and I've only talked to her twice, half a year ago. I've had a couple of other opportunities to talk to her since but I wasted them. My next (and possibly last) big chance to get to know her is next saturday, and I'm nervous as hell...


----------



## pyramidsong

scairy said:


> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few, but my main crush is my ex whom I coldly dumped a few months back. Karma's a ******, eh? :fall
> 
> 
> 
> Did he treat you badly, cheat on you or was it just the SA that caused you to do it?
Click to expand...

*ahem* She. 

No, she treated me like royalty, actually, was kind, smart, funny and attractive. I just couldn't handle my own panic and insecurity. That and I can't figure out whether I'm gay or straight, so there's that. I'll continue to pine from afar- I'm pretty sure she'd take me back but I don't want to mess her around again. And I'm sure I would.

Thank you for asking. :squeeze


----------



## tewstroke

pyramidsong said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few, but my main crush is my ex whom I coldly dumped a few months back. Karma's a ******, eh? :fall
> 
> 
> 
> Did he treat you badly, cheat on you or was it just the SA that caused you to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* She.
> 
> No, she treated me like royalty, actually, was kind, smart, funny and attractive. I just couldn't handle my own panic and insecurity. That and I can't figure out whether I'm gay or straight, so there's that. I'll continue to pine from afar- I'm pretty sure she'd take me back but I don't want to mess her around again. And I'm sure I would.
> 
> Thank you for asking. :squeeze
Click to expand...

Maybe you're just bi  And since you realized what you did wrong I'm sure she'll understand and you won't mess her around again.


----------



## scairy

pyramidsong said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pyramidsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few, but my main crush is my ex whom I coldly dumped a few months back. Karma's a ******, eh? :fall
> 
> 
> 
> Did he treat you badly, cheat on you or was it just the SA that caused you to do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem* She.
> 
> No, she treated me like royalty, actually, was kind, smart, funny and attractive. I just couldn't handle my own panic and insecurity. That and I can't figure out whether I'm gay or straight, so there's that. I'll continue to pine from afar- I'm pretty sure she'd take me back but I don't want to mess her around again. And I'm sure I would.
> 
> Thank you for asking. :squeeze
Click to expand...

I hope I don't have this issue if I ever end up dating someone; all things considered I probably will. This is where I wish I was more selfish. I think excessive selflessness can be harmful to your health. And what I mean by this is you start thinking I'm not good enough looking or I'm not smart enough or have enough money to be with this person they deserve someone else. I'd feel bad for the person I'm with to have to be around me with my panic attacks and almost have to play a guardian or parent role. This crap makes me feel like a little child.

Wish you the best.


----------



## LoneWolf667

I don't really have a crush on anyone. Not to many girls catch my eyes. There have been a few. I have one class with them at the university and when it's over i never see them again so i forget them anyway.


----------



## NewWorldOrder

Seriously, I am not interested in ANY girls I know or know of (other than my ex, but she doesn't count). I met a guy the other day who was into similar music as me and had a huge record collection, and I thought how cool it would be if a girl was into this stuff... because I surely don't know of any. I was seriously more interested in talking with a guy about cool music than in any conversations I've had with girls in a long, long time.


----------



## CaptainQuirk

Last crush was two years ago.


----------



## fraidycat

Hey pyramid, just wondering but how are you sure of this "I'm pretty sure she'd take me back but I don't want to mess her around again. And I'm sure I would."

it seems like every time I develop a crush i'm more or less the same way w/worrying about hurting/screwing the other person over, partly b/c of the sa and partly because i'm selfish. What is it? Is it a defense mechanism, low esteem, pure jerkiness? what??


----------



## LoneWolf667

NewWorldOrder - Why can there never be any metal babes for guys like us? It aint fair i tells ya


----------



## pyramidsong

fraidycat said:


> Hey pyramid, just wondering but how are you sure of this "I'm pretty sure she'd take me back but I don't want to mess her around again. And I'm sure I would."
> 
> it seems like every time I develop a crush i'm more or less the same way w/worrying about hurting/screwing the other person over, partly b/c of the sa and partly because i'm selfish. What is it? Is it a defense mechanism, low esteem, pure jerkiness? what??


Just a pattern, it's what I've always done. I'll like someone for ages and then when they return the feeling I freak out and run away. It's sheer insecurity.


----------



## NewWorldOrder

LoneWolf667 said:


> NewWorldOrder - Why can there never be any metal babes for guys like us? It aint fair i tells ya


Haha, it seems to me that most girls who are into real metal are either into nothing but brutal death metal, or nothing but necro 1337 black metal.


----------



## ott

ott said:


> She's a friend of a friend, and I've only talked to her twice, half a year ago. I've had a couple of other opportunities to talk to her since but I wasted them. My next (and possibly last) big chance to get to know her is next saturday, and I'm nervous as hell...


 :shock :afr


----------



## instil

DeusExMachina said:


> My last one was a co-worker. I think she left the company though, so in time, I might get my mind back.


^^^pheeaa, like he doesnt know if she left the company or not. 

j/k man, i know exactly how that is. for the first time in months youll actually be focused on your work now and can focus on your life again, rather than daydreaming all day. that said....i still miss 'her' to this day, although im happy to be living not under control of an obsession


----------



## instil

darkangel said:


> My crush, as everyone knows :lol is my manager at work. My _married_ manager at work.


in that case...you KNOW you can never be together in a normal relationship.
1) hes your boss...thats wrong on a few levels
2)married.....means your hopes rely on him getting divorced. probably not going to happen any time soon if at all.

ill help you get over him ....im a good listener and girls think im cute so.................... :hug ...............just food for thought


----------



## shyguydan

No current crush at this moment, no girl has caught my eye, but my last crush was a co-worker I worked with, I was 23 at the time(now 24) and she was 17 turning 18, I don't think that would have worked out since we are on different wave lengths and different stages of our lifes at this time


----------



## ShesKrayZ

My new bf. He's a sweetie. I can't believe I got this guy.


----------



## instil

ShesKrayZ said:


> My new bf. He's a sweetie. I can't believe I got this guy.


thats what i want. somebody that makes me think 'how did i get her' or "i cant believe i got this girl"

you must be overjoyed for the moment (and hopefully longer)


----------



## jerseylemon

My currect crush is about 11 years older than me and about 4 steps up the totem pole from me at work. I'm so gonna get fired for this. :um


----------



## BeNice

I don't really have one. I don't hang out with enough girls to develop crushes. I guses this one girl, Emma, I sort of like, but, ehh. I don't think it would ever happen, plus I think she is 17 and I'm almost 24. 

Every year we have the eastern European girls that stay in this area for the summer. I'll sit on my step and see them walk by, or I will see them when I'm by the beach. They won't even begin to turn their head my way, even if I scream HELLO. If you're not Johnny Cool With a Car, you don't stand a chance. 

Then there are these two girls that I saw three days in a row walking together. One turned back and looked at me at least twice. Of course, it could all be in my head. 

This is all as close as I get to having a crush.


----------



## instil

i have a car, and apparently that is not the magic thing that gets you girls,haha, so dont worry too much about that.
just look at all the guys in NJ,especially in the shore area at summertime, that have no job,car,money,etc and they have some young girl driving them all over town in her car.
i dont know what their appeal is, but at least we know you dont need a car to find a girl


----------



## BeNice

True, no car, no big deal. I think it's just me altogether. I got along with this guy's girlfriend quite well last night, because we both were into Velvet Underground. Maybe I should try it with her.


----------



## tewstroke

^ Ughh it's his girlfriend right?

should I post a picture of my crush, even though I don't have their permission. :um


----------



## jtb3485

None really anymore. I'm not around women long enough to develop crushes. I haven't seen a woman that caught my fancy right away in a long time.


----------



## estse

Jennifer de Guzman


----------



## Chopkinsca

Someone from these forums, but I know it's just my mind suffering from lack of contact with people.


----------



## Amocholes

Actually I sort of have 2.

The first is a guy at work who started about 3 months ago. He's cute but way to young for me. (he's 21) Puppies may be cute, cuddly and fun to play with, but if you want companionship there's nothing like full grown dog.

The second started work about a month ago. Short but well built, Nice smile that goes all the way to his eyes. Great personality. Just a really nice guy. He's in his late 20s so still a little young.

Unfortunately, they're both straight, but that's the story of my life.


----------



## princexpanic

i met a boy last summer, a year from today. we met at the local fireworks & he comes down here from the next state over every time the fireworks are going on. we don't see each other much but i spent the weekend with him a few times & played video games!. although....now he has a girlfriend & i dunno, he just doesnt know how i feel about him at all. every person i've been with this past year, i only thought of him.

though, my shyness keeps me from telling him how i feel. & obviously most of you know how that is.

i'm most likely going to see him today at the fireworks with a friend of his. i'm scared & i have no idea what to do.


----------



## tiane

i got a crush on this guy in my class, he asked me out, but me being me i was so shy i turned bright red, then my au pair was at the gate so i had to go home without telling him yes or no, at least he gave me his number


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~

I like this guy who I thought had gone away to college, just because I assumed he would. However, about a month ago I walked into the local grocery store and BAM there he was, working as a casheir. It's too bad though, because I was starting to forget about him.

The problem is not only my SA, it's also that if he ever did ask me out (doubtful) I would probably say no. He's into stuff I'm not, like pot and alcohol. So I'm hoping I can get over this.


----------



## missnat84

I have a crush on a co-worker,i found out recently he likes me too but sadly he's out of bounds.


----------



## Partofme

Rachel Mcadams. She's so gorgeous. Love all her movies!


----------



## Mikey

This girl from Australia. Known her since May 2005, and feel for her pretty quickly. Only liked her a little at first, but now all I do is think about her. We both have OCD, and that's how we know each other. I've been planning on going to visit her for ages now, but I have to wait until she gets her own place first.


----------



## Gerard

Crushes are so rare. Holding a high standard for a potential girlfriend. Eh.

Anyway I did have one huge crush.

I volunteered my time at a mailing for a newsletter about advocating rights to the physically and the mentally disabled. A first time encounter with one of the writers was a thoughtful, kind, simple dressed soft spoken girl who was in her late 20's or early 30's in a wheel chair. Conversation struggled and the way the tables were set up I was facing her from the back at her left side. Anyway just speaking to her was intense. Conversation led to me asking what is happiness to her. Her response was utterly so meaningful full of so much personal soul. She said she wanted to create a documentary of rights not given to the disabled and getting a degree at Oxford. Full of personal meaning and direction. An Idealist. Oh my god. She turned me on. I mean how many times you have a discussion on what is happiness with someone and someone give an authentic genuine answer of personal meaning. God. I wanted her. 
Such people are so rare. The another female in the room was more or less like another normal person than her. 

Gad. I need to find females who share similar values, beliefs, and interests.


----------



## allalone9863

Ok, so I'm a little pathetic. My crush is my pharmacist. He must be no older than 25 and he's just adorable! The thing is, he knows I'm absolutely insane right now tryign to get the right medictation for being bipolar... there's no hope for us  Although we are perfect together in my head. Ahhh he's so cute. :b


----------



## tuna

He's an interesting character. Unique, funny, charming but not in a slick overly confident way, cute guy who I miss. We had alot of fun flirting with each other.


----------



## ShyFX

There's this girl that works in the same building as me. She comes into our store once or twice a week. She's soo beautiful and she speaks so intelligently. She probably thinks i'm a geek like every other girl. I wish i could just talk to her for once. I just need to break the ice and introduce myself. But it's so hard...she always looks away everytime i try to make eyecontact.


----------



## VelvetElvis

I was developing a crush on a girl I worked with last week, and it was cool that I could actually talk to her and stuff (and she liked talking to me)-but she was taken, of course. Fortunately I quit there so I never have to hang around her again-crushes are bad, bad news.


----------



## instil

Ha, i guess i have LOTS of company when it comes to developing coworker crushes. im notorious for this. i did it at my first job at age 16, and i still do it now,9 years later. gotta love crushes


----------



## Ethereal Hell

I used to have a huge crush on this girl where I used to work. She was 4'9. I have an unusual liking to shorter women.


----------



## instil

Ethereal Hell said:


> I used to have a huge crush on this girl where I used to work. She was 4'9. I have an unusual liking to shorter women.


me too. almost all my gf's have been 5'6 or shorter. the taller ones asked ME out. im only 5'8 maybe 5'9 though so that explains my preference


----------



## biggoofybastard

Partofme said:


> Rachel Mcadams. She's so gorgeous.


Indeed.

Scarlett Johanson isnt too shabby either.


----------



## Equisgurl

Oh.. celebrities count then huh, I like Toby Maguire.. havent had the real life crush in a long long time, last one was 4 years ago, suprisingly enough the guy liked me back, too bad I didnt act on it.


----------



## tewstroke

^hehe I like your avatar Daria rocks. *off topic*

I have a sorta kinda crush on Jessica Alba, she's getting to skinny now but she looked great in Sin City :hide


----------



## archaic

My best friend's brother. :hide He used to like me too, but I screwed that up big time. So I'm still pining for him, even though I'm sure he's moved on and I have a boyfriend. He always ends up in my dreams, whereas my boyfriend almost never does. Every time I see him, I realize how much I still like him and consider breaking up with the guy I'm dating, even though that won't do me any good.


----------



## BeNice

Girls my age that I see riding bikes alone in the 1 mile range.

A local girl that I assume to be from some part of Europe, and in my assumption eastern Europe, that I see walking by herself more often than not and also watering plants that don't need watering with too much force of the hose at the Mexican restaurant a block away on Main Street. The mulch that covered the pots of the plants is still scattered everywhere on the pavers because she watered them with such force. Me likes... no friends, possibly fired from that job and nothing to do on the Jersey Shore.


----------



## scairy

archaic said:


> My best friend's brother. :hide He used to like me too, but I screwed that up big time. So I'm still pining for him, even though I'm sure he's moved on and I have a boyfriend. He always ends up in my dreams, whereas my boyfriend almost never does. Every time I see him, I realize how much I still like him and consider breaking up with the guy I'm dating, even though that won't do me any good.


I don't ever want to be this guy. That would suck to have a girl I'm dating like some other guy and have dreams about him but very few about me.


----------



## Maseur Shado

unsure said:


> I volunteered my time at a mailing for a newsletter about advocating rights to the physically and the mentally disabled. A first time encounter with one of the writers was a thoughtful, kind, simple dressed soft spoken girl who was in her late 20's or early 30's in a wheel chair. Conversation struggled and the way the tables were set up I was facing her from the back at her left side. Anyway just speaking to her was intense. Conversation led to me asking what is happiness to her. Her response was utterly so meaningful full of so much personal soul. She said she wanted to create a documentary of rights not given to the disabled and getting a degree at Oxford. Full of personal meaning and direction. An Idealist. Oh my god. She turned me on. I mean how many times you have a discussion on what is happiness with someone and someone give an authentic genuine answer of personal meaning. God. I wanted her.


Reading this post just rings a little too close to my own life...I've never been prone to crushes on guys other than actors or fictional characters. Whatever I felt for little boys in my real life were just passing moments of desperation, infatuation, and quite possibly gas.

But once upon a time, I did have two true crushes. In fact, one of them was disabled. And both of them were named Robert...and I met both of them at college. But one was gay, and the other who was disabled was dead set against having a relationship with someone who wasn't disabled, because he didn't want to feel like a burden to the person. I understood that, and yet, dear God, it frustrated me to no end. Even now when I think about it, I still get upset...and that was fourteen years ago. But he came so truly close to what I've always wanted...he was intelligent, very creative (his writing ability...well, he would have had no trouble getting an agent, or so I thought), he wasn't afraid of a female who was intelligent...in fact, he PREFERRED it. And he was serious, too, not just using it as a line to get a date with a girl!!!!!! THAT PRACTICALLY NEVER HAPPENS TO SMART GIRLS IN THE REAL WORLD!

But he had every right to feel the way he did, and went on to marry a really nice girl who was disabled. The last time I talked to him (about 1996), they had a daughter, and were happy.

It does suck, one has to admit...to know you only had ONE chance at a meaningful relationship with someone who could accept you as you are, without demanding that you become somebody else first. My one chance came when I was eighteen...but it was only half of a chance.

Yeah, tell me I don't have a reason to be bitter about that one.


----------



## scairy

New cute girl I saw at the gym. I'm guessing she's half white and half korean. Everytime I passed she'd look towards me (peripherals) but I'd just look straight ahead. Maybe next time I'll smile at her but I know better than to make a move in the gym as the consensus seems to be leave the ladies alone.


----------



## pyramidsong

Maseur Shado said:


> Whatever I felt for little boys in my real life were just passing moments of desperation, infatuation, and quite possibly gas.


 :lol

I've had two crushes in my past on disabled guys, both had CP. One was in a wheelchair, one wasn't. They quite possibly would have gone out with me had I asked but the one in the chair was a client (I worked as a carer so ethically that would have been a huge no-no) and the other one was about 10 years older than me, I was 16 and didn't have the courage to ask. I still think about them from time to time.


----------



## Whimsy

This guy from school. Tall Italian Catholic school boy hehe. Self procliamed "rock star" aka garage band lead singer. Owner of nerd glasses but they look good on him. Very social creature who pokes my waist and I poke his belly Phillsbury dough boy style. Giver of hugs and title of Sir Laughs a lot. 

We talk often and he says he loves talking to me. But of course!! everyone loves me j/k. We haven't hung out togther since i've been away at my vacation house. Thats 2 hours from the city. But we do all the mushy "I miss you! come back" conversations. It would be nice to start dating but I really love the friendship. I don't want to ruin this friendship... :con So I don't exactly know what to do. My friends say not to ask him out, to wait more. I agree.


----------



## J83

Im a hopeless case.There's this girl at work,shes absolutely gorgeous.Everything about her is perfect. but the thing is,maybe this is just infatuation...since I don't work in her department. I have heard her talk to other people,and actually like her personality and the way she talks. There is no real reason for her to talk to me,or vice versa. Plus,shes a got a boyfriend that also works in the same department as her.Y'know,they are the type to walk around the store together,talk together in the break room. Joined at the hip,yet I do see her "steal looks" and glances at me every now and then.When he's not working the same days she even stares and I just get that impression she may be attracted to me. But, I have got inbetween a relationship before,and the results were disastrous. I know there is no way I will ever be with her. But I can't help but have a huge crush on her.Blah! What a hopeless case this is!


----------



## Drella

So.... the guy that had a crush on me but found out that I'm weird that I've sort of developed a crush on (but probably only because he lost interest in me) waved maniacally and smiled at me today. Yeah, that's a long and fairly incoherent sentence.. I'm full of them. 
He's a little creepy, but he's also seriously hot. I have no clue if he likes me or not, though. The last time I saw him, he kept staring at me and leaning over the table to stare at me more. It's a shame he's so damn obnoxious. 

I could never have thought that someone attractive would be interested in me. I guess the fact that he's incredibly annoying makes up for his physical attractiveness.


----------



## Catarina

My hairdresser's assistant. :mushy


----------



## Keira

He's incredibly nice, sweet and kind. 
He's great with kids.
He's very smart and funny.
He's gorgeous and in amazing shape.

He doesn't know I exist.


----------



## alex989

w3stfa11 said:


> I develop crushes way too easily. Any girl that is slightly attractive and is nice to me, I'll develop some kind of crush, which will make me even more anxious around her. I absolutely hate it. I just want to be her friend first, not start a relationship right away. I'm weird.


That's EXACTLY how I am.


----------



## Gerard

So sad, I'm not experiencing a crush at this moment, though I want to experience it. (((Sighes)))


----------



## FreeSoul

Well I figure I might add to this thread anyway.  

I still have a crush on my co-worker's twin sister. She's more introverted unlike her sister and she admits she is hard to be friends with since she has a tendancy to not to say much. Since she can't drive, she limited to where ever her family can take her. Not that she can't drive, she's just slow to getting around to getting her license like I was. She wants to travel a lot, dislikes school, is passionate about snowboarding and likes watching extreme sports even though she doesn't do them. She's honest and conscientious. She's very cute, almost in a babyish way with a killer smile, short, brunettte, shoulder length hair and slim and fit.
I suspected at one time she might be SA so that's why I made an effort to reach out to her, but I think it's more like a normal degree of shyness and introversion in her case.
Oh she knows about me. After unsuccessfully trying to meet her at school to get to know her I had to get to know her gradually through myspace. It was kind of tricky for me to it that way since I wanted to know her first in person, then move on to messaging, but after a while I think she has gotten somewhat used to me does like knowing me even though we have rarely seen each other in person. We message each other occansionly about random stuff. She does know I like her since I've tried to ask her out to do a few things before and she just blows me off. But I still got this thing for her so I'm still going to try every now and then. It's hard to find a way to see her in person since she's dependent on her family taking her around and we're taking classes at different campuses. I'm still thinking about ways to see her in person...
But yeah... that's the story so far. :cig


----------



## Sythke21

Well if you read my post just below this thread, youll see things arent really working out.

but anyway...

My crush is one of my best friends sister, ive seen her at least 3 days a week at uni for the past 6 months. I never thought of her as more then a friend up until a month or so ago, its depressing though, i can tell shes still obsessed with my other best friend for over 3 years now. But shes so perfect to me, and ive never been so close to a girl in my life, shes helped me in so many ways she will never understand.


----------



## Equisgurl

this guy I met recently... but he's non replient to my attempts in getting to know him, though he said he finds me intriguing.. eh... guys :stu


----------



## scairy

unsure said:


> So sad, I'm not experiencing a crush at this moment, though I want to experience it. (((Sighes)))


You're not missing much. You get a crush then realize it will be nothing more than a crush so you end up feeling let down. Cycles never changed over the last 8 years.


----------



## scairy

Equisgurl said:


> this guy I met recently... but he's non replient to my attempts in getting to know him, though he said he finds me intriguing.. eh... guys :stu


Never heard a guy my age use intriguing to describe a woman. Definitely sounds unique.


----------



## LastChild

He's quiet, why do I always like the quiet ones? :wife


----------



## instil

WhereDidHeGo said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equisgurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> this guy I met recently... but he's non replient to my attempts in getting to know him, though he said he finds me intriguing.. eh... guys :stu
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard a guy my age use intriguing to describe a woman. Definitely sounds unique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys will describe girls like that to their face, but not with friends. It's all a big game.
Click to expand...

 :doh shush. youve said too much


----------



## instil

J83 said:


> Im a hopeless case.There's this girl at work,shes absolutely gorgeous.Everything about her is perfect. but the thing is,maybe this is just infatuation...since I don't work in her department. I have heard her talk to other people,and actually like her personality and the way she talks. There is no real reason for her to talk to me,or vice versa. Plus,shes a got a boyfriend that also works in the same department as her.Y'know,they are the type to walk around the store together,talk together in the break room. Joined at the hip,yet I do see her "steal looks" and glances at me every now and then.When he's not working the same days she even stares and I just get that impression she may be attracted to me. But, I have got inbetween a relationship before,and the results were disastrous. I know there is no way I will ever be with her. But I can't help but have a huge crush on her.Blah! What a hopeless case this is!


 :drunk i feel your pain,friend. I guess just keep waiting that relationship out...its gonna end eventually,right?


----------



## Squizzy

Someone at college. Usually I get crushes on people I've never talked to before but I talk to him. He's stunning physically, I've never been so attracted to someone and am actually suspicious why he would want to even be friends with me because I'm really "homely." We have the same taste in music, he is kind and laid-back and a little quieter but with a really playful smile. Doesn't seem phased by my extremely anxiety around him and is nice even though I say really stupid/odd things around him.

He has a girlfriend though ... disappointing but I would be shocked if he didn't. Shes a lucky girl


----------



## LibertadIlusoria

...


----------



## instil

**caution.....some females will be offended (mad?) at this post**

At some point, we all realize that our dreamgirl/guy is not going to be ours. For us guys, thats a wrap....theres really nothing else we can do.
For you girls, im sure (if you werent morally against it) probably 30-40% of you could at least sleep with the guy once if you presented the opportunity to him. 

now.....i cant think of a classy way to phrase it to him,hahaha We'll save that for another thread


----------



## Teelah

The guy I'm seeing, I suppose. He's totally different than anyone I've ever met. He's outgoing for the most part, but doesn't like large crowds, which is totally opposite of me, I am an introvert who doesn't mind crowds even when I'm off to the side. He's tall(I love tall guys) has dark hair, and the most beautiful blue/green eyes I've ever seen. He's not really my type but he's smart and able to make me laugh and I could honestly see myself falling for him.


----------



## glowforyou

The guy I like(d) I won't see anymore. He may have known something was up with me, probably sensing the way I acted around him vs. others. I would get even more shy around him and wish that I could be perfect for him. Kinda silly now, I realize. I think about him every so often.


----------



## SAgirl

The 23 year old guy who plays basketball in front of the house across the street where I babysit. He's been practicing his throw all Summer and continually misses it quite alot. The fact that he practices so much makes me love his determination even though he's not excellent at basketball, the fact that he tries and keeps practicing and never gives up is a definite turn on. With all that practicing one day he will be good. He's always by himself too, which makes me question, doesn't he have any friends. Maybe, he could be my friend.


----------



## Guest

A girl who is in several of my classes. Like me, she's quiet and usually by herself. I am trying to get the courage to approach her this week, but so far its been unsuccessful.


----------



## mayblue

There's this guy I keep seeing around town. I first saw him in the bookstore where he works, and since then I've seen him several times, in random places. This morning I saw him at the grocery store. It's really weird, I don't live in a small town or anything. Anyway, he's so so so cute, and when I see him he always makes eye contact but never smiles or says anything. I feel pretty dumb having a crush on someone whose name I don't even know.


----------



## Redox

It's okay, mayblue. You shouldn't feel dumb for not knowing your crush's name. It just gives you a reason to talk to him. 

I hugged my crush yesterday.


----------



## mayblue

Redox said:


> It's okay, mayblue. You shouldn't feel dumb for not knowing your crush's name. It just gives you a reason to talk to him.
> 
> I hugged my crush yesterday.


Ah, thanks. If only I had the nerve to talk to him. I can't even go into that bookstore anymore because I'm scared to see him.


----------



## VelvetElvis

Over the past week I've started to like this girl (I probably shouldn't have her name on here) whom I work with. I suppose it's her fault for being nice to me and remembering my name :lol 

It's pointless, of course, since there's no reason for her to like me.


----------



## person86

VelvetElvis said:


> It's pointless, of course, since there's no reason for her to like me.


But she did remember your name, you said so yourself. That's something.

I currently have my eye on a girl who:

1) isn't single
2) lives about 2000 miles away
3) is way out of my league in both looks and personality

Um. :um


----------



## tewstroke

I hardly ever see my crush anymore, she's not in any of my classes and our paths hardly ever cross unless I time it perfectly.


----------



## Babygirly

WEll my NEW crush.. i believe i posted in here prior about my other long running crush/obession but i go a NEW one, whoo hoo. hahaha.. So it's this guy, eric ..he's 19.. He's TALL like 6'2 and lanky. He's very fair skin & got BLACK hair wow it is so black but natural and he's go these HUGE brown eyes and.... BIG OLE LIPS. wow, them some nice lips. His smile and his teeth are so nice.. He's SMART.... I mean he seems to know a lot of science/space stuff... that has just came up a lot in class.. And he seems well read otherwirse, too. He laughs at my jokes and i like his too...so he's SORTA funneh, sometimes =-p

And what else adds to his already uber-sexy appeal is he kinda acts ecentric with his movements and stuff. I duno, cant explain.. like sometimes he acts nervous... aND aometimes he just looks scatterbrained. it's too hott. ^_^;;


----------



## mayblue

mayblue said:


> Redox said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, mayblue. You shouldn't feel dumb for not knowing your crush's name. It just gives you a reason to talk to him.
> 
> I hugged my crush yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks. If only I had the nerve to talk to him. I can't even go into that bookstore anymore because I'm scared to see him.
Click to expand...

Just responding to my own post, heh. I managed to get up enough nerve to go into that bookstore today, but not enough to talk to him or even glance in his direction. My plan was to wait until he was alone at the counter and then buy a magazine, but then I couldn't decide which magazine to buy, since it seemed like which one I picked would say a lot about me. Oh well, maybe I'll try again.


----------



## Dovetailing

[deleted]


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I wish i had a crush on someone...or someone had a crush on me *sigh*


----------



## Anatomica

I think I'm developing a crush on this girl in my class, (yet again, I do this every semester haha), blond hair, cute face, pale skin, seems kind of shy, but very smart. :sigh


----------



## VelvetElvis

person86 said:


> VelvetElvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pointless, of course, since there's no reason for her to like me.
> 
> 
> 
> But she did remember your name, you said so yourself. That's something.
Click to expand...

I'm sure she just remembers the nametag. If she wanted to date someone she worked with (which is probably never a good idea anyway) there's waaaay better choices there, so any attention my way would be baffling. Y'know, I probably shouldn't even spend time wondering, since I figured out long ago there is no logical reason for anyone to be attracted to me, so there's much better things I could occupy my brain with.


----------



## scairy

mayblue said:


> There's this guy I keep seeing around town. I first saw him in the bookstore where he works, and since then I've seen him several times, in random places. This morning I saw him at the grocery store. It's really weird, I don't live in a small town or anything. Anyway, he's so so so cute, and when I see him he always makes eye contact but never smiles or says anything. I feel pretty dumb having a crush on someone whose name I don't even know.


I'd say 90% of my crushes I don't know their name. It's probably because of the way I view crushes; unattainable.

Example: Working out at the gym there's an attractive girl. I don't really look at her much because I figure I have no chance. I then carry stuff outside to finish my abs workout and then have to go back inside to get the rest of the stuff. I come back out to find the girl on a mat right next to all my stuff that I had brought out. Do I attempt to introduce myself? No. As unattractive as my physical appearance is I know my socializing is 10X less attractive so I tend to avoid it unless I'm at a bar or club at which point I do talk but ofcourse these aren't the kind of girls I'd be interested in anyway, but there's no pressure because they're not my type, lol; no loss.


----------



## VelvetElvis

What I wish my crush would stop doing is being so pleasant to me-saying "hi", asking how my day went, etc. I'm sure the last things she wants is to give the wrong impression of being attracted, as she probably doesn't know what sort of meaning I'd end up attatching to her actions. I don't get it-I get dehydrated while working (it's more from heat and lack of liquids rather than actual exertion-my job is pretty easy) and sweat for the first couple hours, which is a significant turnoff as far as I know, so I can't really think of any reason why she'd be attracted on a physical basis, which is the only way I could think of, as I've only talked to her a handful of times and we undoubtedly have nil in common. Still, when she and her friend came back after hours, she said something nice about working the same shift, which I thought was weird. I know, I'm being unfair-you can't stop someone nice from being nice.

Actually, I'm usually too busy to wonder about why this girl acts a certain way, but it bugs me that this other guy I work with seems to get along with her better than I do, just like he gets along better with everyone. As far as I can tell, he's not particularly good-looking (or maybe he is?), being sort of a skinny guy who slicks his hair (of course, maybe that's attractive, too?) and wears those crappy necklaces, but he's very outgoing, complemented her one time, etc. It's starting to bug the hell out of me, which really shouldn't, because he seems like an all right guy. Probably the captain of something or other in high school. Anyway, I'm _pretty_ sure they aren't an "item", but he seems to have a lot more potential in that arena than I do (that is, _assuming_ she's single, and _assuming_ she's desperate enough to pick people up from work. After all, I don't even know her last name-not even the first letter, as doing so would cause me to look at her nametag, which would involved looking at her directly, which would lead to her not only noticing my facial flaws but picking my brain with her mysterious female brain-scanning powers :lol)

And just think, this sort of crap goes on in my head whenever I have a crush on someone. It's never failed to be a really unpleasant experience.


----------



## instil

VelvetElvis said:


> Actually, I'm usually too busy to wonder about why this girl acts a certain way, but it bugs me that this other guy I work with seems to get along with her better than I do, just like he gets along better with everyone. As far as I can tell, he's not particularly good-looking (or maybe he is?), being sort of a skinny guy who slicks his hair (of course, maybe that's attractive, too?) and wears those crappy necklaces, but he's very outgoing, complemented her one time, etc. It's starting to bug the hell out of me, which really shouldn't, because he seems like an all right guy.
> 
> And just think, this sort of crap goes on in my head whenever I have a crush on someone. It's never failed to be a really unpleasant experience.


these parts were the best! this is what everyone with some crush/mild obsession does....especially when its a workplace thing,haha. Then this :
*"It's starting to bug the hell out of me, which really shouldn't, because he seems like an all right guy. 
*
probably at _some_ point, most of us think about this too....you'll analyze how they interact with each other, get jealous, and dissect the guy's qualities and critique them. But then this thought of _im being unfair, im just jealous,maybe hes not so bad_ Then like 10 minutes (or seconds) later, you're like...'hmm.....no, eff him!


----------



## VelvetElvis

instil said:


> probably at _some_ point, most of us think about this too....you'll analyze how they interact with each other, get jealous, and dissect the guy's qualities and critique them. But then this thought of _im being unfair, im just jealous,maybe hes not so bad_ Then like 10 minutes (or seconds) later, you're like...'hmm.....no, eff him!


 :lol I was just writing whatever came off the top of my head at the time.

That said, the mysteries are unfolding...as of today this girl does not have a boyfriend, and she probably isn't into the guy I work with (let's call him "Greg", for no particular reason, other than he looks sort of Greg-ish). Actually, she probably doesn't have a boyfriend because she doesn't _want _a boyfriend at this time (aw shucks-imagine that!), since she would obviously be dating someone if she wanted to.

None of this matters anyway, since due to the fact that I tend to sweat a lot (despite showering frequently, I might add. I guess sweating just goes with being a big lummox) I've already made a bad first impression. Hopefully once college starts next week I'll develop a crush on someone else in a more conductive setting.


----------



## estse

Someone of this forum.

Yes, reclusion leads to delusion.


----------



## se7

My current crush is my cousins girlfriend, great! She's a bit younger than me so I'm abit uncomfortable with it.

She's a really attracitve girl, dead cute too. She's funny, smart and supports the same footie team as me, so basically, she's my dream girl!! lol

I kinda get the impression she likes me too, we kinda flirt and can talk for hours without it getting weird. Don't worry though, I'd never do anything about it, cousin is my best mate.


----------



## Redox

se7 said:


> My current crush is my cousins girlfriend, great! She's a bit younger than me so I'm abit uncomfortable with it.
> 
> She's a really attracitve girl, dead cute too. She's funny, smart and supports the same footie team as me, so basically, she's my dream girl!! lol
> 
> I kinda get the impression she likes me too, we kinda flirt and can talk for hours without it getting weird. Don't worry though, I'd never do anything about it, cousin is my best mate.


1) Yeah, what luck! 2) Footie... such a cute word.

My crush hugged me yesterday night.  It all started with me giving him fleeting glances and complaining that I was hungry. He suggested that I'd come with him, his brother, and his compardres to a resturant. So I did. I had a nice time, ate an awesome burger. Thank goodness I knew some of the people there too. Anyway, and then we were alone at the table. I got so anxious in 3 seconds flat, I left the table. And then we took a group photo. He dropped people off, me as well. He gave me a hug that picked me up clear off the ground. I wasn't expecting that. He adjusted himself and we hugged for a couple seconds. It was nice. The end.

He's so cute and sweet!!!


----------



## Restless Mind

Mazikeen said:


> Someone of this forum.
> 
> Yes, reclusion leads to delusion.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## mayblue

I've posted before about my crush that works at a bookstore. Today I managed to get up the nerve to go in and buy something and say hi to him. (It helped that I found a book I've been wanting on sale) My hands were shaking like crazy when I handed him the money. He must have thought I was nuts. Now it seems a little pointless to continue stalking him, since it's obvious I could never have the nerve to actually talk to him.


----------



## Message

Crush of two years - a previous co-worker.

I liked him for a while but found out he had a girlfriend. But I still loved his company and we became good friends at work. Then his girlfriend began getting exptremely jealous of me, thinking I was threatening their relationship. 

Appparently he did (does?) like me quite a bit. He even 'broke up' with his girlfriend to have time with his friends (me). I was so happy, thinking he wanted to be with me. But his girlfriend nabbed him back. Since then they have gone on a few 'breaks' and everytime he does he spends it hanging with me.

It's really frustrating... for two years I've been hoping they'd finally just break up for good. Everyone who knows them thinks his girlfriend is a selfish controlling ***** but .. I don't know.

I keep waiting! If he likes me so much and is so tired of her, why isn't he doing anything about it? He either should stick with her and stop flirting with me or leave her and flirt with me... and stop showing up at my job just to talk to me. Because it sends me these signals I don't understand. Shouldn't he be visiting his girlfriend at work? 

Mixed signals aren't fun.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

Message said:


> I keep waiting! If he likes me so much and is so tired of her, why isn't he doing anything about it? He either should stick with her and stop flirting with me or leave her and flirt with me... and stop showing up at my job just to talk to me. Because it sends me these signals I don't understand. Shouldn't he be visiting his girlfriend at work?
> 
> Mixed signals aren't fun.


The problem is that if he thinks it is ok to flirt with other women behind the back of his current girlfriend, he might do the same to his future girlfriends...so if you end up with him, he might do the same to you


----------



## Message

GraceLikeRain said:


> Message said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep waiting! If he likes me so much and is so tired of her, why isn't he doing anything about it? He either should stick with her and stop flirting with me or leave her and flirt with me... and stop showing up at my job just to talk to me. Because it sends me these signals I don't understand. Shouldn't he be visiting his girlfriend at work?
> 
> Mixed signals aren't fun.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that if he thinks it is ok to flirt with other women behind the back of his current girlfriend, he might do the same to his future girlfriends...so if you end up with him, he might do the same to you
Click to expand...

I've heard that before, but this guy is a saint... like... a perfect saint. he doesn't flirt with me in a real obvious way, like 'Hey, I dig you', but he shows that he really favours me in a very sweet way... for example, when he last visited me at work two days ago, he said...

'I'm just looking for a reason to come here so I can see you again.'

He's told me that while he is getting sick of his girlfriend's attitude and has tried to end it, he knows he's been with her for two and a half years and that leaving her seems too cruel. Is that not something else, or what?


----------



## LastChild

> Someone of this forum.
> 
> Yes, reclusion leads to delusion


That's interesting, I've never really heard of someone having a crush on another forum member... Can I ask is it because you like their posts or you've seen a picture of them, or what happened?


----------



## scairy

Complete stranger at school. Funny thing is I don't know that I've ever seen her up close. The time I did see her close she had sunglasses on that might as well be a mask. Next time I saw her her head turned before she was close to me (I forgot I am scairy, lol).


----------



## IndigoGirl

I have a crush on someone, but it's just a silly crush. Nothing'll come out of it, lol...


----------



## Eraserhead

A really cute girl in my biology lab. I worked up the courage to talk to her a couple of times, but I'm deathly afraid of making any kind of move. We exchange glances, and smiles, from time to time, but I don't think that she's actually interested. That could just be my low self-esteem talking, though :blush


----------



## scairy

Nicolay said:


> A really cute girl in my biology lab. I worked up the courage to talk to her a couple of times, but I'm deathly afraid of making any kind of move. We exchange glances, and smiles, from time to time, but I don't think that she's actually interested. That could just be my low self-esteem talking, though :blush


She probably likes you. Based on your pics you posted. You dress well and look like a good guy. If you dress like you did in the photo of you on the subway/train I'm sure you get plenty of looks.


----------



## Christian

I like a girl in a class. I know her first name, and nothing else. I've never spoken to her before, but I want to soon, and I'm pretty positive I will.

On the first day she sat in front of me and stared at me for a sec, then on the second day she did the same thing when we were leaving. This is how I noticed her, or else I never woulda had a crush.


----------



## John_K

...


----------



## GreyCloud

THis guy in some of my classes. He's really cute esp when he wears his glasses. He honestly seems like a fun, nice guy. The boy next door type.


----------



## Restless Mind

I have crush on a girl that lives 2,000 miles away from me... and she doesn't even know it.

I hate online relationships.


----------



## Eraserhead

scairy said:


> Nicolay said:
> 
> 
> 
> A really cute girl in my biology lab. I worked up the courage to talk to her a couple of times, but I'm deathly afraid of making any kind of move. We exchange glances, and smiles, from time to time, but I don't think that she's actually interested. That could just be my low self-esteem talking, though :blush
> 
> 
> 
> She probably likes you. Based on your pics you posted. You dress well and look like a good guy. If you dress like you did in the photo of you on the subway/train I'm sure you get plenty of looks.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Ventress

I have a new crush on this _perfect_ guy that I've known about for 3 or 4 years now. I've only met him through e-mail one time and that itself was 3 years ago, so I know he couldn't possibly remember me, which is good...

I've known about him and been around him quite a few times before because I used to hang out with a lot of the same people he'd hang around in Los Angeles; but, I only remember the time I was at his apartment for a dinner party 3 years ago. At that time, I liked someone else, his roommate to be exact, but that guy moved to Minnesota only a week later.

This guy lives in L.A. permanently, at least I'm assuming he does, because he's an actor trying to break into "Hollywood." Over the last few years I've seen him just suddenly appear on my TV screen doing commercials, but I was unaware of the rest of his acting career. Then, I finally accidently found his profile on IMDB.com because I was researching the guy who plays Kip Dynamite in "Napoleon Dynamite" and he is listed as having done a movie with him. He [my crush] currently hosts a kids science show on PBS. Then, I found out he does improv with a small group of actors just north of L.A., and through that site, I found his own website repleat with photos, video clips of his commercials and guest appearances on TV shows, and movies...

It's SO awesome! Now I watch his show every week and he adds new stuff to his website every so often. He's so _incredibly_ gorgeous and sweet and perfect. Beautiful long brown hair, BIG blue-gray eyes, a sexy Adam's apple. (Yum...) He's hilarious and has this natural deep, sexy voice, even though he sounds different when hosting the kids show. (I suppose it would be lost on all those pre-teens, anyway!) He's even perfect for me age-wise, in that he's 33-years-old, but, like me, he looks like he's in his early twenties. Sweet!

Funny thing is, he did this Old Navy commercial back in August that I've only just seen on his website, but I was randomly checking the message boards at IMDB.com for Topher Grace, and there are at least four threads about how all these people saw the commercial and thought he looked so much like Topher, they thought he was his brother or cousin, or something. He gets that all of the time, that he looks like Topher Grace, like to ad nauseum, but these people were desperate to know who he was. (Well, they were Topher fans, I'm sure that's why...)

But, he'll never know me, oh no... I have NO doubt he'd NOT like me. He's just too wonderful to ever want to be with me, and he shouldn't. He deserves better... :um


----------



## Qolselanu

There is there girl in my college english class. The class as a whole has been sitting in more or less the same seats throughout the weeks. Anyway, her name is Jenny and she is just so cute! I'm wondering if she will be another of the few "lesser" crushes I have had, or the even fewer major crushes I have had. My only two major crushes have lasted years, with the second one being very intense. But anyway, Jenny is asian, (I think shes a filapina, but I really can't be sure) petite, and very cute! I had that english class today so I saw her. For a moment I thought talking to her and mybe even asking if I could buy her lunch after class. But, one: I wasn't particularly up to the task, and two: I had absolutely no money on me anyway!


----------



## C3P0

My current crush is best explained by a song by Phil Collins & Philip Bailey (I heard this song on the radio - 'coincidentally' on various occasions when I was writing about this girl on the internet, or when I was trying to correspond with her, and have associated this song with the girl of my crush.)

CHORUS.

She's an easy lover, she'll get a hold on you believe it.
Like no other, before you know it you'll be on your knees
She's an easy lover, she'll take your heart but you wont feel it.
She's like no ohter, and I'm just trying to make you see.

She's the kind of girl you dream of, dream of keeping hold of
You'd better forget it, you'll never get it.
She will play around and leave you, leave you and deceive you
Better forget it, oh you'll regret it.

No, you'll never change her so leave it, leave it
Get out quick, 'cause seeing is believing
It's the only way, you'll ever know.

CHORUS.

You're the one that wants to hold her, hold her and control her
You'd better forget it, you'll never get it.
For she'll say there's no other, till she finds another
Better forget it, oh you'll regret it

And don't try to change her, just leave it, leave it
You're not the only one, ooh seeing is believing
It's the only way you'll ever know, oh

NO DON'T TRY TO CHANGE HER, just leave it, leave it
YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY ONE, ooh SEEING IS BELIEVING,
IT'S THE ONLY WAY YOU'LL EVER KNOW.

*********

When you see your crush went with another guy while presenting the optics of only having you, and if you think you can change her -- either to like you more, or her beliefs - then you are out to lunch.

All I can say - she'll steal your heart and you want know she did it or want her too, and you'll be convinced she's the only one in your life until you see evidence otherwise - seeing is believing my friend, and who wrote this song knows that they are talking about:

She's an easy lover....


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake

Well I told yall I didnt have a crush. Well I met this guy today, that my sister told me about. Anyway, he is so cute and really has a nice sense of humor. Its too bad he probably does not like me.


----------



## prov

She started at my work fairly recently and we've become good friends. We've been going out for beers after work and have figured out that we share a lot in terms of interests, perspectives, sense of humour etc. We both want to travel in asia this summer and have been tentatively drawing plans to do so together. It's wonderful.

The disconnect is that I think she's a goddess and she thinks I'm a mate.

it's so ****ing bittersweet


----------



## anxiouslittleme

I was lucky enough to get with my crush, who I'd liked for a year before anything happened. We've been together for 2 years now. Perserverence. :b


----------



## Meee

This girl i work with. She's _really_ attractive... and i actually talk to her. I had to force myself to do it at first, but now i feel comfortable talking to her, joking, smiling, etc. And i know that she's single. I doubt she's attracted to me, though, and i'll probably never say anything  I need to grow some balls.


----------



## LoneLioness

A guy 10,000 miles away who I have never and will never meet. Who I'm not sure I even want to talk to anymore, its starting to get painful.


----------



## Xplash

My crush is the girl next door. She is so beautiful. My cousin works with her mom and appearently her mom really likes me lol, she is always talking about me. 

I can never work up the nerve to ask this girl out even though i think she is interested. She has invited me over to her place a few times when she was having a party but i never went. Stupid me.


----------



## SusanStorm

I tend to get crushes on the weirdest people  

I have kind of a crush on this guy at school just because he seems so cool and funny...Then there is this other guy at school and he is so sexy and the mysterous type..I can just say dream on.. :b


----------



## lonesomeboy

mine is this hot redhead at work. way WAY out of my league, shes outgoing, probably a party girl, but shes soo damn hot.


----------



## Strength

I realize I've never gone out with a "crush" before. Don't get me wrong, I liked the girls I went out with, especially my LTR, but none of them were really my "crushes". I think it would be really neat to go out with a crush for once.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I have a crush on a nurse who works in the ER. He resembles Craig Kilborn and the singer of Queens of the Stone Age, Josh Homme. 
He's tall, has blue eyes and reddish hair. He's really hot, but I won't fool around with anyone at work.


----------



## red_reagel

My guy's really really nice, gets along with anyone, smart, a good listener, and well.. he's just perfect to me. He has brown hair and brown eyes and an innocent look for a guy. But that's why i love him. I don't know what else to say except I just wish I can show everybody on here. He's a year younger than me, but he's taller than I am.


----------



## Drella

Absolutely no one whatsoever.


----------



## SADLiath

He's sleeping in my bed.


----------



## Qolselanu

She's a member of SAS.


----------



## tewstroke

This beautiful girl at my school who doesn't even know that I exist. I'm a little sad right now because I hardly see here anymore and I may be moving soon so there won't be many opportunities for me to be in her presence. Even so it wouldn't evolve into anything because well she doesn't like girls...so whatever.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights

I have the most unhealthy crush ever....

my friends girlfriend, god shes so cute and sweet and I am so jealous of him.

Obviously, none of them know about this, but if they just happened to break up and she was into me (which is never going to happen) I still probably couldn't date her because she would be my friends ex...

why is it every girl I like is already taken??


----------



## Message

I don't know if 'crush' is the right word for me but...

I've had feelings for the same guy for 2 1/2 years now. Has had the same girlfriend the entire time. A girlfriend he claims makes him miserable. A girlfriend he continually breaks up with and gets back together with. I rarely see him anymore, but when I do talk to him he still flirts with me. Drives me insane.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights

Message said:


> I don't know if 'crush' is the right word for me but...
> 
> I've had feelings for the same guy for 2 1/2 years now. Has had the same girlfriend the entire time. A girlfriend he claims makes him miserable. A girlfriend he continually breaks up with and gets back together with. I rarely see him anymore, but when I do talk to him he still flirts with me. Drives me insane.


ok just by looking at your pic.... I now have a new crush


----------



## instil

Hit_the_Lights said:


> why is it every girl I like is already taken??


 :hug Ooooooooooh how i feel your pain, my young friend.

do you ever analyze it/yourself...and end up thinking "Maybe its actually me, i just want what i cant have, so i keep doing this to myself"

I consider that above reasoning, but I equally believe the other argument that: The things I see in those certain girls...others see too (but they get there first)
Essentially saying...shes taken because she is desirable (to you and many other people)

^^^see how thinking about her makes me ramble nonsense. :mushy


----------



## Hit_the_Lights

instil said:


> do you ever analyze it/yourself...and end up thinking "Maybe its actually me, i just want what i cant have, so i keep doing this to myself"
> 
> ....
> 
> Essentially saying...shes taken because she is desirable (to you and many other people)


Exactly, I do all the time, and this isn't the first time I'v had a crush on a friends girlfriend before too.

Maybe I'm attracted too her because she is taken, like you said

or

because of SA it's hard to really get to know a girl in most situations and because it's my friends girlfriend I have a chance to get to know her and get a crush on her

or

his taste in girls exactly matches mine


----------



## instil

Hit_the_Lights said:


> Maybe I'm attracted too her because she is taken, like you said


possible, ive done that before...but i know this isnt my main problem, because i would love for her to be available. i hope for it all day



Hit_the_Lights said:


> or
> 
> because of SA it's hard to really get to know a girl in most situations and because it's my friends girlfriend I have a chance to get to know her and get a crush on her


Yes. this is probably the real reason.

Ive already thought of all these things about 900 times myself, and my mind-self-talk sounds just like your post:
maybe its A....OR!
maybe its B....OR!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I had forgotten about the gorgeous UPS guy 'til he delivered my package today. He's not the one who usually delivers so I don't see him often.
I have a really big crush on him. He seems really nice and he has incredible green eyes. They make me weak. When I see him, I can hardly speak. I would like to know if he's taken or interested. I hate seeing him walk away and I'm unable to express how I feel. I'm thinking about writing a letter and having it ready if I see him again. It's probably lame, but that way he can at least know my name and have my number if he's interested.


----------



## Anatomica

A girl from my English class, it just so happened that the professor assigned us to a group project. I was both ecstatic and terrified, but it seems I managed to make a good impression of being competent by handling most of the work assigned. One day after class she waited for me to work together in the library, small talk was excruciating, but we managed to have pretty good rapport. Of course as the semester went on I became increasingly anxious being around her, and I ended up avoiding her altogether, didn't even say goodbye at the end of the semester. Anyways that was close to a year ago, there's no chance of meeting her again, but I still think about it with regret, pretty silly of me.


----------



## person86

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*

Mine lives about exactly 1900 miles away.



Strange Religion said:


> I had forgotten about the gorgeous UPS guy 'til he delivered my package today. He's not the one who usually delivers so I don't see him often.
> I have a really big crush on him. He seems really nice and he has incredible green eyes. They make me weak. When I see him, I can hardly speak. I would like to know if he's taken or interested. I hate seeing him walk away and I'm unable to express how I feel. I'm thinking about writing a letter and having it ready if I see him again. It's probably lame, but that way he can at least know my name and have my number if he's interested.


That's both hilarious and really sweet at the same time. You should write him a letter!


----------



## Message

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



person86 said:


> Mine lives about exactly 1900 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the gorgeous UPS guy 'til he delivered my package today. He's not the one who usually delivers so I don't see him often.
> I have a really big crush on him. He seems really nice and he has incredible green eyes. They make me weak. When I see him, I can hardly speak. I would like to know if he's taken or interested. I hate seeing him walk away and I'm unable to express how I feel. I'm thinking about writing a letter and having it ready if I see him again. It's probably lame, but that way he can at least know my name and have my number if he's interested.
> 
> 
> 
> That's both hilarious and really sweet at the same time. You should write him a letter!
Click to expand...

I agree... that's so sweet. I have a crush on a customer at the bank I work at. But he's far older than me. I wouldn't be surprised if he's married. No, I'm not a freak--he looks really young!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Haha, thanks guys. That letter will be in hand the next time I see him. Hopefully when I order something, he'll be the one who delivers.
I can't wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## Shauna The Dead

the guy I went to a concert with the other night. just wish he liked me as much as I like him. :sigh


----------



## alias5657

My current crush is a girl at my work who's a little bit younger than me. She has beautiful brown hair that's always tied back in a slick pony tail and pretty brown eyes. She a quiet girl with a deeper voice than most girls, but it's so sexy. I don't get very many opportunities to talk to her, since it's pretty busy where I work and she works the cash register and I wash dishes, but she always smiles at me. The last time I had a big crush was back in middle school, but she's so sweet I can't help it.


----------



## AdamCanada

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> the guy I went to a concert with the other night. just wish he liked me as much as I like him. :sigh


mabye hes thinking the same thing :banana


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



AdamCanada said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy I went to a concert with the other night. just wish he liked me as much as I like him. :sigh
> 
> 
> 
> mabye hes thinking the same thing :banana
Click to expand...

I dunno, I wish he was...I don't feel like he likes me as much as I like him though.


----------



## left blank

I can't think of a time I ever had a crush on someone in real life, I don't get out enough for that to happen probably. I rarely ever get crushes period, almost never on actors. I guess I still have a little bit of a thing for this guy though,


----------



## njodis

In real life, no one. Online, I guess there are one or two people that kind of intrigue me, but I guess it's kind of hard to have a crush on someone you've never met before. :lol


----------



## instil

from age 10-18, i lived in a constant 'crush-ing' state. I wonder what those girls are like now at age 24,25,26. Is that really short blonde girl from my 6th grade class still as cute as i thought she was then?

after 18 and i got out of school, my only crushes were co-workers. The best part of a new job was the chance that some dreamgirl might be working there. At my job now, its all guys....eghck. I dont have any girls that I interact with daily that i would develop and cultivate a crush on. Its kind of boring not having one...its been such a part of my daily thoughts since i was a wee 3rd grader.


----------



## spwill

I have quite a few current crushes at work. So much easier to not be too invested in just one girl. 

my boss- hyper but completely endearing, as expected i get to talk to her often

girl in the men's shoe dept- i like the cute way she talks, rarely get to talk to her but we're friendly whenever we see each other

girl in the children's dept- had a crush on her for awhile, got to talk to her some more recently- a bit kooky but she's absolutely gorgeous- Part Spanish and Hawaiian

girl#1 in the makeup dept- she has a boyfriend but i've flirted with her anyway when she comes up to my dept and buys something which is rarely- she's just adorable

girl#2 in the makeup dept- the one that really caught my eye recently- talked to her while buying lunch but i sort of screwed up, i think she wanted to sit with me and eat, i instead went to see the football game. Tall and beautiful with a very warm personality.


----------



## Restless Mind

My current crush is still (and probably will be for a long time) my teacher. Since school let out for winter break, I scrounged up the guts to write her a confession. Yes, a confession -- telling her how much she means to me and why I so badly want to work something out.


----------



## Softy785

I've had this ongoing crush since I was a little kid on Tom Brokaw, lol.

But my current crush goes to my church, and its funny because I wasn't interested in him at all until he approached me with this amazing poem he had written for me about how he wanted to be with me. That was probably 6 months ago. Since then, I have been amazed by his kindness, sincerity, genuineness, confidence, values, etc etc. He's even quite good looking! 

Too bad I already have an amazing boyfriend of 3 years, haha. Oh well.


----------



## nesteroff

A boy who lives in a different country. :cry


----------



## instil

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



spwill said:


> I have quite a few current crushes at work. So much easier to not be too invested in just one girl.........


 :clap nicely done sir...i can tell you are a crush veteran like myself.

my friend on having a g/f that is crazily into him, after being single for 90% of his life: "Its kinda weird, usually im the one with the crush, not the other way around. Personally, I still prefer secretly loving from afar, and having little daydreams about me and her (_her_ meaning a hypothetical crush, not his current g/f)"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



nesteroff said:


> A boy who lives in a different country. :cry


Ouch, that's the worst. :hug


----------



## instil

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A boy who lives in a different country. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's the worst. :hug
Click to expand...

i could be attracted to someone from far away if we met on vacation or wherever and talk online occassionaly..but not seeing them and talking to them regularly wouldnt cause the attraction to grow to crush, and the crush to develop into infatuation, and so on.

Thats a good way to not torture yourself with letting the crush go on and on for years, while getting more intense. Not saying its easy to forget about it, but its easier than knowing you'll see the person every day at work, or once a week around town, etc.


----------



## SAgirl

Noone

I spoke to this local guy with SA. He told me to actually talk to my crush. Once I did my crush was over.


----------



## macready

this chick in my poetry class. i say crazy beautiful chick with big tits and tattoos why won't you love me and she just sighs because its all in my mind and then i give her a red balloon. actually, we just do the stupid things, "how have you been?" "do you like the show?" and then knock on each others doors and never get in. plus i'm already with somebody so ****. plus i have hpv so ****. plus i'm crazy so ****. 

i'm gone in three months and all i want is to kiss those apple lips just once and then drive off with will oldham creaking slow stuttered consenants in my ear and the leaves falling and each person i pass by just shuttered still in my window; sweeping, weeping, or talking, whatever they are doing. then die. it would be perfect.

to the dude who fell in love with his teacher: how'd that go? mary kay letourneau or nyet?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



instil said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A boy who lives in a different country. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's the worst. :hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could be attracted to someone from far away if we met on vacation or wherever and talk online occassionaly..but not seeing them and talking to them regularly wouldnt cause the attraction to grow to crush, and the crush to develop into infatuation, and so on.
> 
> Thats a good way to not torture yourself with letting the crush go on and on for years, while getting more intense. Not saying its easy to forget about it, but its easier than knowing you'll see the person every day at work, or once a week around town, etc.
Click to expand...

I understand your point, but when you're _really_ into someone, even if you're just talking to them online those feelings can seriously develop...and knowing more than likely you won't be able to spend any time with that person and have something real, that's the killer.

On the other hand, years ago I dated someone at work. Things didn't go well and I hated seeing him around. I'm glad he got fired.

Both situations are a *****.


----------



## nesteroff

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



instil said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A boy who lives in a different country. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's the worst. :hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could be attracted to someone from far away if we met on vacation or wherever and talk online occassionaly..but not seeing them and talking to them regularly wouldnt cause the attraction to grow to crush, and the crush to develop into infatuation, and so on.
> 
> Thats a good way to not torture yourself with letting the crush go on and on for years, while getting more intense. Not saying its easy to forget about it, but its easier than knowing you'll see the person every day at work, or once a week around town, etc.
Click to expand...

I finally met him in person. It has been a month since he went home, thousands of miles away. It has turned from infatuation to complete obsession with both of us, and we are both suffering horribly and are severely depressed. :cry

Long distance relationships are ****.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Oooh, that's what I was worried about. Finally meeting the guy and then not seeing him for a long time. That's gotta suck. I won't get caught up in anything long distance again.


----------



## nesteroff

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> I won't get caught up in anything long distance again.


what was yours like? How long did it last?


----------



## embers

My current crush has great skin, beautiful, deep, emotional eyes, a sincere laugh. 

My crush is tall and perfectly proportioned. 

My crush sometimes looks at me the way I look at them, but I think both of us are just scared to speak what we're feeling out loud.

I think about my crush ALL the time, even when i'm not thinking about them.

My crush is sensitive, and cries sometimes, I see it in their eyes. 

My crush looks at me when they think i'm not looking, and I like it. I do the same. 

I want to melt my crush in a bowl in the microwave and then drink from that bowl. I'm hopeless. :mushy


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



nesteroff said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't get caught up in anything long distance again.
> 
> 
> 
> what was yours like? How long did it last?
Click to expand...

I've been talking to this guy for like 3 years and he's in the UK. He has a great personality and we connect. He also has great taste in music which is important. He's also very romantic and thoughtful. He saw one of my favorite artists, Mark Lanegan, over there. He had Mark and the band sign an album for me "To Ashley" with all their names on it and he sent it to me. That was one of the sweetest things...
We haven't even met yet due to certain circumstances, but he seriously plans on coming to see me this year. It will only lead to heartache when we become intimate and he goes away so I'm at the point where I'm thinking about calling it off. I just hate the thought of hurting him and I'm going to hate myself, but it's probably the best thing to do so we can move on.


----------



## red_reagel

I'm soo sad  I haven't seen my crush in 3 days in school, and I think he's moving to a different school. This totally sucks! first guy that actually finds me interesting to have a conversation with too.


----------



## LoneLioness

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Strange Religion":53aa6]
> 
> 
> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> A boy who lives in a different country. :cry
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, that's the worst. :hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i could be attracted to someone from far away if we met on vacation or wherever and talk online occassionaly..but not seeing them and talking to them regularly wouldnt cause the attraction to grow to crush, and the crush to develop into infatuation, and so on.
> 
> Thats a good way to not torture yourself with letting the crush go on and on for years, while getting more intense. Not saying its easy to forget about it, but its easier than knowing you'll see the person every day at work, or once a week around town, etc.
Click to expand...

I understand your point, but when you're _really_ into someone, even if you're just talking to them online those feelings can seriously develop...and knowing more than likely you won't be able to spend any time with that person and have something real, that's the killer. 
.[/quote:53aa6]

God I can relate to this so much its not even funny.


----------



## nesteroff

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Strange Religion":05327] I won't get caught up in anything long distance again.
> 
> 
> 
> what was yours like? How long did it last?
Click to expand...

I've been talking to this guy for like 3 years and he's in the UK. He has a great personality and we connect. He also has great taste in music which is important. He's also very romantic and thoughtful. He saw one of my favorite artists, Mark Lanegan, over there. He had Mark and the band sign an album for me "To Ashley" with all their names on it and he sent it to me. That was one of the sweetest things...
We haven't even met yet due to certain circumstances, but he seriously plans on coming to see me this year. It will only lead to heartache when we become intimate and he goes away so I'm at the point where I'm thinking about calling it off. I just hate the thought of hurting him and I'm going to hate myself, but it's probably the best thing to do so we can move on.[/quote:05327]

After seeing him in person, and falling in love, I'm starting to realize, now that he's gone, that one email a day doesn't make a relationship. It's extremely heartbreaking. I just can't win with relationships and I feel like giving up on them for good. .

My advice: If you both aren't willing to make extremely serious, long-term (and often difficult) plans on being together, and soon, it isn't worth even meeting in person. Seriously. It's better to let it go before meeting in person if this isn't possible. It's easy to go with the flow and not plan things for local new couples, but when you're over 4,000 miles apart, what you end up with is a long distant relationship, not a relationship. Long distance relationships only work if it's temporary and you're both willing to plan. Even if you can't be together right away, having a plan is the only hope you have. If that's not there it pretty quickly becomes nothing at all.


----------



## Equisgurl

the guy I'm dating.. but he probably knows it :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



nesteroff said:


> After seeing him in person, and falling in love, I'm starting to realize, now that he's gone, that one email a day doesn't make a relationship. It's extremely heartbreaking. I just can't win with relationships and I feel like giving up on them for good. .
> 
> My advice: If you both aren't willing to make extremely serious, long-term (and often difficult) plans on being together, and soon, it isn't worth even meeting in person. Seriously. It's better to let it go before meeting in person if this isn't possible. It's easy to go with the flow and not plan things for local new couples, but when you're over 4,000 miles apart, what you end up with is a long distant relationship, not a relationship. Long distance relationships only work if it's temporary and you're both willing to plan. Even if you can't be together right away, having a plan is the only hope you have. If that's not there it pretty quickly becomes nothing at all.


Yeah, you're absolutely right. I know he's still very much interested in seeing me, but I'm going to have to call it off. It's going to be so difficult because we've invested all this time in eachother and the last thing I want to do is hurt him, but I'll spare us both a lot of pain in the end. He mentioned the possibility of me moving over there in the future or him moving here, that thought really scares me. I'm not ready to make those kinds of changes. He doesn't suffer from SA so I'm sure it wouldn't be that big of a deal for him.

...and I'm really sorry about what you're going through. :hug


----------



## nesteroff

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> nesteroff said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing him in person, and falling in love, I'm starting to realize, now that he's gone, that one email a day doesn't make a relationship. It's extremely heartbreaking. I just can't win with relationships and I feel like giving up on them for good. .
> 
> My advice: If you both aren't willing to make extremely serious, long-term (and often difficult) plans on being together, and soon, it isn't worth even meeting in person. Seriously. It's better to let it go before meeting in person if this isn't possible. It's easy to go with the flow and not plan things for local new couples, but when you're over 4,000 miles apart, what you end up with is a long distant relationship, not a relationship. Long distance relationships only work if it's temporary and you're both willing to plan. Even if you can't be together right away, having a plan is the only hope you have. If that's not there it pretty quickly becomes nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're absolutely right. I know he's still very much interested in seeing me, but I'm going to have to call it off. It's going to be so difficult because we've invested all this time in eachother and the last thing I want to do is hurt him, but I'll spare us both a lot of pain in the end. He mentioned the possibility of me moving over there in the future or him moving here, that thought really scares me. I'm not ready to make those kinds of changes. He doesn't suffer from SA so I'm sure it wouldn't be that big of a deal for him.
> 
> ...and I'm really sorry about what you're going through. :hug
Click to expand...

Thanks strange religion. It's so hard when people we like or love are in different countries. Even being completely across the country would be preferable to this.

It's sad because I would even be willing to be an exchange student and go to his country for a year (he's in the UK too) but he's scared of change and won't really talk about longterm plans. :sigh

Good luck with your situation, with whatever you decide.


----------



## itsjustme24

unfortunately, no one at the moment...I wish I had one, I think crushes are fun...haven't had anything near a crush on anyone in a little over a year...sad.


----------



## Higolo

When I walk past her, I can see from the edge of my eyes the intensity of her glance towards me.

The way she walks, the way she talks.. It makes me everything but melt.

Her hair, the way it's put up so simply yet so perfectly..

"I'm not obsessed, I have a crush" 

:mushy


----------



## Cheesecake

This girl at school.
She's gorgeous.

But I found out this week that she got a boyfriend.


----------



## GURLWONDER

...


----------



## sh0x

i have a huge crush on my therapist, but we're like 10 years apart in age, and shes married with kids, so that depresses me


----------



## loner2389

Some girl who I always see 4th period but she has a different teacher then me. Shes 2 grades lower then me and looks at me a bit, really pretty girl too. Don't know why i cant go up and introduce my self to her.


----------



## Drella

My forensics professor is pretty attractive, and he's also very funny. I think I have developed a _tiny_ crush on him. He looks just like Kyle MacLachlan did 15 years ago. I would like to recreate a few scenes from "Blue Velvet" with him. Just as long as an amputated ear isn't involved. That's, you know, where I draw the line.


----------



## Eraserhead

A Russian girl who's in my program. She's beautiful and shy. One of her eyes is brown, the other one is green.


----------



## Christian

I have too current crushes. Both are very beautiful. One is in my Bio class and she sits next to this guy who I think is just her friend who she doesn't know all too well and I don't really wanna get him mad at me or whatever so I try to not get any ideas about pursuing her there. But she real smart I think, she was in my Bio class last semester but I didn't have a crush on her because I had one in someone else in that class (haha, one per class max!). But now she sits closer to me so it kinda sux.

The other one is younger in a history class and she's cute and looks at me a lot. We sit right near each other. I get that vibe that she wants me to talk to her but it all seems like such a play, like we have parts. It's hard to explain but I would like to get to know her a little at least.


----------



## Gerard

I'm still attracted to my Shanti crush. She's so soft spoken, bright, youthful, ideal, always warm, very compassionate, always smiling, very concerned of others, therefore so beautiful, ever so beautiful. I want her. I want her so badly. Yet she has a boyfriend. :sighes:


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I'm still attracted to the UPS guy who is so fine with eyes I could get lost in forever...and I still haven't made a move. Next time I have to because I'm tired of kicking myself when he walks away.


----------



## Soundless Turmoil

I know this sounds greedy but I currently have four big crushes and one which I think is a crush but just confuses me.

1) The first crush I ever and I have fancied her for 11 years! She has a boyfriend though and we never speak but I just cannot get her out of my mind. Whenever I see her I get this intense feeling of happiness, being scared and then end up kicking myself for not talking to her. I am well and truly obsessed with this girl and deep down I know I love her.

2) Met her last year at school and we really hit it off but I messed it up by getting all awkward with her outside of classes. I end up ignoring her because I find it so hard to look at her, smile or say anything. She really brought out the 'real me' enough so that she is still really nice to me but I just can't deal with the attention. It really hurts to see her with other guys because I then compare myself to them which fuels my belief that I was never good enough to go out with her.

3) A lovely girl who I met during my phase of actually going out on Friday nights last year. She really is beautiful and is a really warm person too. I encounter a lot of nasty, fake people but she restored my faith in humans. I miss hugging her so much. Since becoming a recluse I don't see her as much and usually avoid her on MSN. Another chance blown.

4) Another great girl who was actually a lot shorter than I am (which is a challenge in itself!) who I also really like, she is the most fun person I know but has a boyfriend. I always seem to want what I can't have.

5) Sometimes I'm not sure I fancy her or not, she is absolutely beautiful - the best looking girl I have ever met infact. When I first met her I made a real effort to befriend her and always made her laugh but I always knew that she was miles out of my league so didn't bother trying to go out with her. Naturally she now goes out with the best looking popular guy in the school, mixes with all of the 'cool' people etc. She still sits next to me in class but now I just feel intimidated by her beauty, popularity and usually go down the path of self-doubt and second-guessing myself whenever she is near. I've started avoiding lessons just so I don't have to see her...

My God I can't even do crushes right!


----------



## Anatomica

This absolutely beautiful Ukrainian girl in one of my classes, and also another girl, although not as attractive in appearance, has a really fun warm personality that makes her equally desirable.


----------



## Qolselanu

Qolselanu said:


> She's a member of SAS.


I still like the same girl. But she's now single. :yes


----------



## Equisgurl

eh.. no more for me -_-


----------



## MidnightBlu

My friend's friend. I saw him at my school once even though he goes to a different school. He's caucasian (Dutch), tall, and slim. Into filming, acting, singing, etc. Imaginative, creative type of guy.


----------



## Mindflyer

*Re: re: Tell us about your current crush*



Strange Religion said:


> I'm still attracted to the UPS guy who is so fine with eyes I could get lost in forever...and I still haven't made a move. Next time I have to because I'm tired of kicking myself when he walks away.


I work at UPS. :um I am not a driver though. I load some of the delivery trucks and sort the belt in the morning. Although I do move the trucks and park them up at the belt.


----------



## LoneLioness

Well I still have a crush on the guy in au but now hes saying we will never meet  Men are such jerks.


----------



## Softy785

My biggest crush right now goes to my church and works at UPS (haha). He is the most amazing person and I respect him more than any other person in the world. And the thing is, he WANTS to be with me. He made that perfectly clear. Too bad I have a boyfriend.

Oh, and I also have crushes on Tom Brokaw and my boyfriend Brian


----------



## Anonymous Dude

She dresses in the cutest little outfits, usually with an even cuter little hat, and smells unbelievably nice. Sometimes I catch myself daydreaming about hugging her.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

He's a photographer and he also makes films. He's funny and cute. I like the way we banter back n' forth.
His eyes are amazing, so is his kiss and his touch. I want him so bad, but I don't want to risk being hurt. It's like physically I'm ready, but emotionally, I'm not.


----------



## miss.filth

We've been good friends for 6 years, and in the past year I've watched him change into a really wonderful person --not that he wasn't before, but I now find myself attracted to him. He calls me everyday, is really supportive, fun, caring. He's amazing. But I don't want to risk our friendship over it.


----------



## Higolo

She likes me and I like her, but how do I further our relationship.. ?
It's awkward. She's already got a boyfriend, but she says she's told him she doesn't love him.. but might love me?

It's weird. I don't want to be led on. HELP?!


----------

